# Eating for IBS recipes, expensive foods and mixed results



## ag5t (May 17, 2002)

I have been trying some of the recipes in the Eating for IBS book. Some of them I really like such as one of the Whitefish recipes and the Thai fried rice. The zucchini bread and banana bread came out fine. Three recipes that didn't come out so hot were the bean dip and the maple pie and the carrot cake. I'm not sure what happened on those. --- The book is great and has helped me a great deal, but some of the ingredients are a little high for my budget. Has anyone modified any of these recipes and left out ingredients with any success? Also, I noticed health foods and vegan foods tend to be very expensive (although you can find a few things at a reasonable cost). Shrimp and seafood (what are prawns anyway???) are good for IBS but the price is kind of "pricey" for my budget. Clams are not too expensive but I don't know how they taste. --- I would like to exchange notes with those who have used the Cooking for IBS book and see what your results where. Overall, I feel much better. Taking a fiber supplement has helped as well. A lot of the recipes in that book sound great. I hope I can substitute a few things, but if it doesn't taste right or comes out strange, I guess I better stick to the directions. Anyway, pretty good success so far. Looking forward to other ideas and information. No complaints on the recipes -- just need to know of a few more things I can eat that will fit our family's budget. Thanks.


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

AG5T - I too started out with the foods in the same book. I had success in changing how I felt but didn't eliminate the IBS totally (did reduce episodes) I am now doing the LEAP diet and am only on day 5 and do feel better. It has eliminated foods that I am sensitve to. I look forward to being able to cook some of the good receipes again when I get through all my phases. My favorite was the Peppermint Fudge Cake, Since it looks like I am sensitive to mint I will substuite Lemon (which I have tried and is great) As for the cost of the foods - you get what you pay for. There isn't a price you can put on good health. Is there? Where in Texas are you from? I live in Houston. There are several of us that have plans to get together in the next month or so and see about starting a support group for this area. If you live close maybe you would want to join us? Take care.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I am basically a vegetarian while my husband eats meat. In those days when I used to eat healthy( but not for IBS) the cost of my food would be three times the cost of his food. But well worth it. It can be heart friendly for one. Low in cholesterol. And a feast for the taste buds. Indian cooking provides you with many options for making different kinds of rice. Rice is obtained cheaply in bulk at Oriental or Indian stores as is Cream of Wheat in Indian stores. Just some ideas


----------

